# Free Book Finds (2015) -- No Self Promotion, Please!



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Post free* book finds here. *No self-promotion please!*

To search Amazon for free books, click here.

This thread is for members to post their Free book finds, no self-promotion please. Posts about an author's own books will be removed. Also, please don't post your friend's book as a "find." You didn't just "find it," did you? 

And please do not link through other sites: use KBoards affiliate links (link-maker above) or generic Amazon links. 

If you have a book of your own to promote, you may start a thread all your own in the Book Bazaar to promote your book, to post news and to talk to your fans! Of course, you may also list the book in your Avatar and signature. And you may list your temporarily free books in our Links to Free Books thread. Thanks!

Tip: typing in the title in addition to including the cover helps when doing searches!

We generally try to keep this thread on topic with book posts only, off-topic posts will be "pruned"! This helps members who use the "new post" indicator or who have subscribed to the thread. Thanks for your cooperation!

Ann & Betsy
Book Bazaar Moderators

**buyer beware: though books are free when posted here, prices on Amazon can change without warning so be sure to look before you click!
**international members: these books are free in the US, but may not be free in your country. Again, be sure to look before you click*

Did we mention No Self Promotion?


----------



## Andra (Nov 19, 2008)

_Sweet Masterpiece_, the first book in the Samantha Sweet Mysteries by Connie Shelton, free at posting. If you have Scribd, most of her books are on there.


----------



## anguabell (Jan 9, 2011)

*Maids of Misfortune* is free today. I haven't read it but it looks very tempting:


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

The Very Best of Charles de Lint, free at this posting.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

anguabell said:


> *Maids of Misfortune* is free today. I haven't read it but it looks very tempting:


FYI, still free . . . . .


----------



## PaulLev (Nov 2, 2012)

a collection of free, short science fiction stories http://www.wattpad.com/88043797-nano-bytes-a-collection-of-short-scifi-stories


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

Free Audible audiobook of classic love poems. Not sure if this is always free or something for (post) Valentine's Day.

Go to Audible.com, and search for "classic love poems." Apparently this doesn't work if you go in through Amazon.

_Edit: I tried the link in the next post by Andra, and it worked for me through Amazon, so you might want to try it first!_


----------



## Andra (Nov 19, 2008)

The Hooded Claw said:


> Free Audible audiobook of classic love poems. Not sure if this is always free or something for (post) Valentine's Day.


The book description says free until 3/9/15. However, I had to start out at Audible.com to get it for free. When I tried from Amazon, it wanted $3.95 on a 1-click purchase.


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

Andra said:


> The book description says free until 3/9/15. However, I had to start out at Audible.com to get it for free. When I tried from Amazon, it wanted $3.95 on a 1-click purchase.


Thanks. I bought it from audible, so it just shows that I own it when I look. I'll remove the link.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Andra said:


> The book description says free until 3/9/15. However, I had to start out at Audible.com to get it for free. When I tried from Amazon, it wanted $3.95 on a 1-click purchase.


Hmmm.... I clicked on the link in Andra's quote, and it took me to the Amazon page and let me get it for 0.00...










Betsy


----------



## Andra (Nov 19, 2008)

Weird - I tried with a browser that doesn't know who I am when I get to Amazon and in the box on the right where Betsy's shows that she has purchased the item, it still shows me $3.95 or 0 Audible Credit.  And the gold purchase button says Buy with 1-click $3.95.

I'm glad it's working for some of you though.  And forcing me to go through Audible reminded me of the $10 credit that I needed to spend anyway so I picked up a few Pratchett books that were on sale.


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

Dogging Steinbeck: Discovering America and Exposing the Truth about 'Travels With Charley'


----------



## JAnsgar (Feb 19, 2015)

Found this one this morning. Already read a couple of pages and have to say it is amazing if your are into leadership and that sort!

9 Step Leadership Program
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00UCKUZL2


----------



## TriciaJ82 (Jan 18, 2011)

Christina Dodd is one of my favorite authors, and I totally recommend this book:



It is the first in her governess brides series. I don't know how long it will stay free.


----------



## eevalancaster (Nov 29, 2014)

The BEST Perma Free Book that I've read is AWAKEN by R.E.S Tidmore
Definitely 5 Star.
#Fantasy #Romance

http://www.amazon.com/Awaken-Awakener-R-E-S-Tidmore-ebook/dp/B00G8GJ5KQ/ref=sr_1_10?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1428140655&sr=1-10&keywords=awaken


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

Ramage: Volume 1 (The Lord Ramage Novels), by Dudley Pope

I have not read them, but this is the first in a series of well-known Napoleonic naval adventures.


----------



## JeanetteRaleigh (Jan 1, 2013)

My favorite permafree novel is Day Soldiers by Brandon Hale. It's a more classic take on vampires and werewolves set in modern times.

http://www.amazon.com/Day-Soldiers-Brandon-Hale-ebook/dp/B007QJBBE2/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1428256962&sr=8-1&keywords=DAy+Soldiers


----------



## ambykdp (Nov 28, 2014)

Book Title:- The Magic Of Thinking Big
Book Url:- http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00WOKCWK0

Book Description:- A great book which covers the basic and most important things that proves that you can achieve whatever you dream for, just by thinking big. It will teach you principles on using the law of attraction in a way that you can have positive thinking and get whatever you desire in life.

Free Date :- 05/02/2015


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Free! Like this series.

Axeman's Jazz: A Female Sleuth, a Serial Killer, an Offbeat New Orleans Setting (The Skip Langdon Series Book 2)


----------



## anguabell (Jan 9, 2011)

Monster Hunter International, the first book in the series by Larry Correia, is free today:


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

In Search of Robinson Crusoe, by Tim Severin

Check price before buying.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

The Hooded Claw said:


> In Search of Robinson Crusoe, by Tim Severin
> 
> Check price before buying.


looks good! Still free this morning.


----------



## anguabell (Jan 9, 2011)

_*Lady of Devices*_, the first book in the series of Magnificent Devices, is free. I'm reading it now - it's fun, _not _a razor sharp wit of Gail Carriger but a nice relaxing read for the stressful times of overwhelming projects and insane deadlines.


----------



## TriciaJ82 (Jan 18, 2011)

Hell on Wheels by Julie Ann Walker


----------



## TriciaJ82 (Jan 18, 2011)

From Rags by Suzanne Wright

Just finished and it was very good


----------



## florenceweber17 (Aug 12, 2015)

WOW! Your Way to Profit - Learn How 5% of WOW! Can Boost Profits By Up To 85%! By Lynn M. Thomas get it today for #FREE


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

Free at this posting.

_still free today! -- Ann_

out of curiosity, I just now looked, and show it as a penny! Almost free...


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

The Utterly Uninteresting and Unadventurous Tales of Fred, the Vampire Accountant, by Drew Hayes

Thanks to NogDog for pointing this one out!


----------



## ciavyn (Aug 19, 2015)

Free as of this posting. Great if you love werewolves--and a very addicting series! I'm impatient for book 3...

Link: http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00Q7PI4DC


----------



## Seamonkey (Dec 2, 2008)

http://sihpromatum.com/2015/09/20/promotion/

_*Sihpromatum: I Grew My Boobs in China*_, by Savannah Grace, the first book in her travel series.

Savannah was young when her mom decided she and her daughters would travel the world with her son as their guide. Savannah was wrenched from her comfortable life in British Columbia and was not happy to be living out of a backpack, but she turned her journal into her first book.

There is a second book and she is working on a third.

She now lives in Holland with boyfriend Kees and travels in more comfort these days, blogs and writes, and has quite a life. She's been to over 125 countries so far.

That link is to her blog announcement that her first book is now free until 9/22, and she will provide non kindle formats if that is desired.

http://www.amazon.com/Sihpromatum-Boobs-China-Savannah-Grace-ebook/dp/B008YZ0184/ref=sr_1_1?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1442769363&sr=1-1

Claw, you might enjoy her blog, she and Kees recently traveled to Peru and she has blogged about that a good number of times. I think they were there just after your trip.


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

A Cutthroat Business: #1 (Savannah Martin Mysteries)
by Jenna Bennett

And this is so appropriate for one of our members right now....


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

The Hooded Claw said:


> A Cutthroat Business: #1 (Savannah Martin Mysteries)
> by Jenna Bennett
> 
> And this is so appropriate for one of our members right now....


not funny!


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

A Brief History of Holiday Music, by Robert Greenberg

Free Audible Audiobook from Great Courses Lecture Series(42 minutes)


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

http://www.audible.com/mt/2MM?source_code=FBIGBWS12041590VU

Four more free Audible books, including Stephen Fry, Maya Angelou, and Winnie-the-Pooh.

Just like Christmas!


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

The Best American Series: 14 Short Stories & Essays

Free at this posting


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

Another free book from Audible. I believe this one is for members only.


----------



## Misty Holloway (Dec 6, 2013)

So early this morning I downloaded and started reading this very addictive child vampire mystery novel on my Kindle. The book is called *The Underground: Book 1 of the Angel's Trumpet Vampire Series*. It's free right now.



Here is the synopsis:

The Underground has been in operation for over twenty years with high profile law-makers, and wealthy businessmen using it for their depraved fantasies undetected. Victimized and blackmailed, "brother and sister" team Angelina and Hal take children into this false haven, and eventually give them Angel's Trumpet laced drinks to end their plight. Things take a bizarre turn when they happen upon a lost, and mysterious little girl named Princess wandering in the desert. Unbeknownst to them, she is a child vampire. Eerie things begin to happen in the Underground that will ultimately change Angelina and Hal, and shake the core of the business forever.

The gorgeous cover is what caught my eye, but the plot keeps me reading. The book touches on 18+ subject matter, so if you like vampire suspense novels with adult subject matter, then I think you will enjoy this book.

THE UNDERGROUND: Book 1 In the Angel's Trumpet Vampire Series


----------



## TriciaJ82 (Jan 18, 2011)

No Knight Needed
Stephanie Rowe
Reg 4.99 Pages 381


----------

